# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Планирую свою смерть

## Хадис

Всем привет и благ. У меня в жизнь пошёл наперекосяк 5 лет назад из-за того, что Я САМ сделал НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ выбор в жизни. Есть у меня брат (старший) и, именно из-за него теперь я страдаю. Он давно в Москве (лет 8), до сих пор не нашёл нормальную работу, весь в долгах (занимал много у друзей, счёт за жкх 70к и ИПОТЕКА). 
   Я в Москве уже почти 5 лет года, 3 из них ушло на обучение в колледже, а работать начал только пол года назад. На работе у меня все нормально, НО платят очень мало, а до повышения мне ещё долго работать... Всё заработанные мной отбирается БРАТОМ, остаётся только на дорогу до офиса. Денег нет ни на одежду, даже на еду не хватает. Самая большая ошибка в моей жизни — это то, что живу я с ним. Он успел уже завести ребёнка, но денег не хватает, чтобы её накормить нормально, а всё потому, что этот упырь безработный. 
   Если бы всё было так просто, то я бы потерпел ещё, НО из-за того, что я МАЛО зарабатываю, нет социальной жизни (благодаря ему) Я ПОСТОЯННО ПОЛУЧАЮ ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ УРОН. Все мои аргументы и факты посылаются на 3 буквы. Он постоянно требует от меня каких-то высот финансовых, НО Я ЖЕ ТОЛЬКО НЕДАВНО НАЧАЛ РАБОТАТЬ, всё-равно он этого не понимает, а сам-то он ничего в жизни не добился. Орёт на меня из-за многих мелочей, да хоть если сигареты не куплю в магазине, бесится как демон. 
   Мне другие предлагают убежать от этого демона где-нибудь снимать комнату, но у меня денег не хватит даже оплатить 1 месяц хотя бы. Все мои планы рушатся, опять же, из-за брата. 
   Когда учился в колледже увлекался рисованием, и у меня стало получаться очень хорошо (для неопытного). Мной заинтересовались художники, одна из них предлагала бесплатное обучение, но, через некоторое время у меня пропала мотивация и вовсе перестал заниматься и рисовать. Из-за чего? Думаю вы уже догадаетесь.
   Я "умер" уже 4 года назад. Сейчас я просто безэмоциональное существо, как овощ.
Я прекрасно знаю, что после суицида мне будет КРАЙНЕ тяжело "переродиться" (реинкарнировать). Но я никак не могу выбраться из этой ситуации уже 5 лет. Когда что-то пытаюсь делать — всё безуспешно, высмеивается и ещё на нервы давят. Уже поздно что-то исправлять.
   Знаю, что ИИСУС, АЛЛАХ и БУДДА не простит такое, но нет иного выхода. Мне никто не поможет, у друзей свои проблемы. Я верю в реинкарнацию, и мечтаю о том, чтобы мои навыки и воспоминания перешли в новую жизнь!
   Планирую свою смерть 22.07.2018 в 00:00. Способ не раскрою. Я ПРОСТО СДОХНУ! Всем удачи, ждите новостей с области.

----------


## Хадис

Извиняюсь за опечатки и неправильную пунктуацию (если есть).

----------


## June

*Хадис*, а на родине совсем нет работы?

----------


## Хадис

June, работа есть, их полно, но везде начинать с минимальной ЗП и то во многих задерживают

----------


## Vladislav

Скажу неуместную фразу: лучше быстрая смерть, чем медленая агония.

Не, не, камрад, я тебя ни к чему такому не призываю, ты не подумай, я эту фразу сказал в переносном смысле. Сейчас более развёрнуто попытаюсь объяснить, что я хотел сказать.
У меня тоже бывали всякие беды, принявшие затяжной характер и казавшиеся мне тогда безысходными. Были моменты, когда я уже принимал чёткое решение самоустраниться от этого праздника жизни из-за них, Но вот в итоге легко удавалось их решать.
Как? Ну я сейчас уже наверно как заевший патефон повторю: каждый раз к исходу проблемы меня всегда осеняла такая мысль, что есля я уже решил сам себя прикончить, если уж и смерти не убоялся и терять-то мне нечего, то и в любом варианте решения своих проблем мне тоже нечего бояться. Нечего мне бояться и любого итога такого решения. Проблема была только найти в себе силы преодолеть свалившуюся аппатию, но тут главное начать.


Что касается твоей проблемы: 1)тебе нужно максимально дистанцироваться от брата 2)найти хоть какое-то жильё.
 Для начала попробуй на работк напроситься в коммандировку, желательно длительную. Просто там, как правило, предоставляют жильё и дают суточные. Не пропадёшь, да и зарплата таять не станет, можно будет скопить. Если такой возможности нет, то попытайся наводить связи вокруг себя и с кем-нибудь снимать жильё вскладчину. Главное уйти от источника бед подальше. И главное, ничего не бойся, будет трудно такие сильные изменения терпеть, придётся ломать привычный уклад жизни, покидать зону комфорта. Но, подумай сам, мы ведь всё равно в итоге все сдохнем. Зачем тогда всякий негатив терпеть изо дня в день? Ведь живём-то один раз. Надо ведь и что-то хорошее попытаться в свою жизнёнку принести. После таких изменений могут появиться новые проблемы, иного толка, иногда может стать даже хуже чем раньше, не скрою. Но к этому нужно просто быть готовым. Это не означает, что больше ничего не надо делать. Просто нужно двигаться дальше, без страха и сомнения. Что-бы не случилось - это всё мелочи, это всё мирское, дорогу осилит идущий. И да не убоимся мы зла, подобно терням , застлившему наш путь к свету. Аминь!

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Судя по написанному, человек, которого ты видишь каждый день- не относится тебе как к брату. Это потребительское отношение, которое прямо противоречит любым нормальным родственным. У меня тоже есть такой родной брат. Всё время пытался поименть что-то с меня и, в особенности, с нашего с ним отца. И пожалуй, что самое лучшее мы сделали- это перестали ему что-либо давать. И он научился зарабатывать сам. Желание поиметь что-то с других не исчезло, но теперь хотя бы я точно знаю, что он сам может что-то в жизни.
Когда я приехал в новый город, я сделал это после армии с сумкой, в которой было полотенце, трусы, носки, мыло, зубная паста, документы и книга "начинающему радиолюбителю". Устроился на автомойку, там же и жил. На многих автомойках работают приезжие, так что временами там есть комнатки 1.5х2.5. Потом снял квартиру, перешёл на другую работу.
Надоело так жить, хочешь вырваться? Уже нечего терять? Удиви своего брата, уволься с работы и скажи ему, что никуда устраиваться не собираешься.
А по поводу самоубийства- ты думаешь, что это даст плоды? Хочешь этим убить двух зайцев? Избавиться от того, что творится с тобой и наказать виновного? Как я говорил, равносильный способ- просто увилиться. А что делать дальше? 
1) пока на работе - заводишь кредитную карту, обычно процентов 25 годовых, лимит - от 20 до 100 тысяч рублей. 
2) ищешь жильё, неважно какое. Комната на подселение - как самый дешёвый вариант. Можно найти комнату, в которой не надо будет платить, но нужно будет помогать хозяйке квартиры, которая доживает последние годы в нищете и одиночестве. Не такая уж редкая практика.
3) устраиваешься на работу с посуточной оплатой. Обычно некрупные строки (небольшие ТЦ на отшибе) неофициально нанимают людей. Гипсокартон крутить не так сложно, а получаешь относительно неплохо. Отбивкой, ножом, гидроуровнем и пузырьковым уровнем работать можно научиться за полдня. 
И так далее карабкаешься выше, но уже сам. Первое время сложно, но я по себе знаю, если ты решился на самоубийство, то все эти трудности и ограничения - ничто по сравнению с тем, что у тебя сейчас.

----------


## Aly

Самоубийцы редко верят в реинкарнацию. Но если ты веришь в это, но почему ты думаешь, что следующая жизнь будет лучше?
Если отталкиваться от этой веры, то за твой грех (су) у тебя в следующей жизни будет ещё хуже (я не пытаюсь тебя испугать, чтобы ты не убивался). Это просто логично. Чем ты заслужишь что-то лучшее, если просто решишь уйти от проблем таким способом?
И не факт даже, что ты будешь человеком, а не каким-нибудь животным.
Ну логично же. Я эту теорию обсуждала с умными людьми, это действительно может быть так. Другое дело, если человек верит в _ничто_  после смерти.

Не лучше ли тогда сейчас изменить жизнь к лучшему? Чем снова страдать в следующей?
Полно работы в столице высокооплачиваемой (в пределах на комнату и на жизнь хватит). Или даже, как сказали выше, есть работа, которая предоставляет жилье. 
Найди другую работу, съезжай от брата как можно скорее и живи для себя.
Или лучше поверь в ничто после смерти, ну или рай, на худой конец. И верь, что Иисус, Будда (и кто там еще бывает) простит тебя. Иначе, как мне кажется, говна в следующей жизни точно не избежать.

----------


## Хадис

Здравствуйте, Aly. Я верю в реинкарнацию и знаю ещё много "истины". Я не раскрою источник, про реинкарнацию есть свидетель. Вы правы на счёт того, что новая жизнь вероятнее-всего будет намного хуже нынешней, но если есть сильное желание сохранить воспоминания, то это тоже возможно (не все воспоминания и опыт может сохраниться).
На счёт того, что в следующей жизни я могу стать "животным" — вы глубоко ошибаетесь. У животных тоже есть "душа", но она сильно отличается от человеческой. Это как, например: маленький сгусток энергии с ядерным реактором сравнивать.

----------


## Хадис

После смерти "ничто" не бывает. 
Если человек при жизни что-то не успел выполнить и он умер, то его душа останется в нашем мире, пока не добьётся своей цели или кто-то поможет ему (обычно помощи редко бывают и многие души на века остаются на земле).
Если человек при жизни добился чего хотел и умер без сожалений, то его ждёт реинкарнация.
Если человек при жизни "духовно" развивался и делал добрые дела, он отправится в "Шамбалу".
А вот если человек при жизни был жестоким и убивал, его ждёт Ад, но не такой Ад каким вы себе представляете. Истинный же Ад — это как "соты", нет там никакого огня, всё там белое и пустое, есть только "соты". Всё самое ужасное ждёт грешников внутри неё. Я знаю только то, что там грешников будут " мучить и разрывать иллюзии в виде своих родных людей и близких. Они там психологически "убивают" грешника. Дальше мне ничего не известно.

----------


## Хадис

Дней остаётся всё меньше. Если вы хотите узнать ещё больше "истины", которое я знаю, спрашивайте, я вам отвечу. Отвечу на любые темы и вопросы.

----------


## Aly

Ого у вас теория. Ни в коем случае не пытаюсь ее опровергнуть. У всех своя вера. Но вы же вкурсе, что научно ничего не подтверждено и хоть на каплю под сомнение ставите, что возможно будет другой расклад?

----------


## Хадис

Знаю, что научно не доказано и никто не докажет ещё несколько веков, в лучшем случае возможно в 2100х годах будет известно уже. И, кстати, нашего всевышнего "бога" никто никогда не увидит, даже в далёком будущем (я про истинный его вид).

----------


## Хадис

Пантера Лера, Вы меня этим оскорбили. Вам того-же желаю.

----------


## Vladislav

Я где-то встречал теорию о том, что человек, физическое тело, не содержит в себе сознание, а принимает его от куда-то подобно радиоволнам. Ноогенез, так вроде. Возможно, если верить такой теории, реинкарнация может иметь объяснение. Ад, ну кто-то говорил что ад - не место, а личное душевное состояние, отчасти это правда, ведь как можно душу подвергнуть физическим, мирским мучениям. Не увидят бога? Да видят бога все, просто человеческого сознания не хватает, чтобы объять его целиком и полностью. Ну бог - это что-то такое многомерное, всеобъемлющее, а человек может только понимать трёхмерное, в котором и параллельные линии не пересекаются и всё-что имеет начало имеет и конец. Ну вот кто-нибудь может вообразить четырёхмерное пространство например? Я нет. Я могу в уме представить такие фигуры как: тессеракт или лента мёбиуса например, но само пространство вообразить не могу.

----------


## Хадис

Vladislav, то, что вы написали — абсолютная правда. Про бога я в скобках уточнил, что мы никогда не увидим истинный его облик.

----------


## Vladislav

> Vladislav, то, что вы написали — абсолютная правда. Про бога я в скобках уточнил, что мы никогда не увидим истинный его облик.


 Ну просто смотри, для муравья весь его мир ограничен муравейником и прилегающей територией, он-же не ведает что там целые океаны, континенты. При том они этот мир видят, но всю полноту этого мира не осознают. Для овцы весь мир хлевом ограничен и лугом куда её выгуливают. Так и у нас, у людей, о том что есть пространства имеющие больше трёх измерений, дальше мысль не идёт. Кто-то из нас и может что-то нафантазировать. Но что это? Слабые отголоски чего-то запредельного? Ну и нужно-ли знание о том, что там что-то за пределом? Даст-ли оно чего-нибудь? Ведь для того-же вышеупомянутого муравья едва-ли нужно знание того, что вокруг него на самом деле.

----------


## Traumerei

Не хочу оскорбить...но если решение принято...то...

Желаю чтобы Вы нашли в смерти то, чего не нашли в жизни.

Хотя и жизнь иногда даёт то, чего многие ищут в смерти. Но кому-то везёт вовремя это найти, а кому-то нет... 

Я вижу в Вашем первом сообщении много "зацепок" чтобы жить дальше. Иначе бы Вы не рассказали свою историю. Да и в самой истории стоит потянуть только одну ниточку и весь клубок несчастий расплетётся. Стоит только осмелиться. Хотя мне со стороны смотреть на чужое горе проще. Но...но..

Пусть Иисус, Аллах, Будда и все-все-все просят Вам Ваше деяние.

В конце концов рано или поздно перед смертью сдаётся каждый.

----------


## axel

А кто-нибудь общался с Хадисом? Я написал ему, но ответа нет...
Он ещё с нами? Жаль, если ушёл... Ведь его проблемы решаемы.

----------


## старый_параноик

> А кто-нибудь общался с Хадисом? Я написал ему, но ответа нет...
> Он ещё с нами? Жаль, если ушёл... Ведь его проблемы решаемы.


 видимо он уже общается со своим богом...удачи ему там! а интересная у него теория была...

----------


## JillValentineIsCute

Здравствуйте всем, кто возможно это прочтет. Не знал в какую конкретно тему написать, но так как название подходящие оставлю сообщение здесь. 
Потому как тоже планирую завершить начатое. Пишу не в поисках поддержки или помощи, а только лишь с целью выговориться и избавить голову от мыслей 
хотя бы на короткое время. Причин для мероприятия две и обе стандартные. Первая отсутствие смысла, вторая огромная усталость от всего. Что и кто в этом 
виноват-не знаю. Виноватых нет. Да и мне абсолютно все равно. Мысли об этом появились ещё в подростковом возрасте. Так что все закономерно.

----------


## lsnaya_nimfa

Я все же по-своему Вас поддержу, JillValentineIsCute. 
В каком-то роде восхищаюсь людьми, решившимися перейти черту. Про закономерность поддерживаю. 
Удачи(?).

----------

